# Hamm in March 2010.......



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I would really like to get to this show, does anyone know if you would be able to being any animals back if travelling by coach?

I've bought over lots of guinea pigs from Holland and Germany but nothing "exotic" and I would be looking at collecting some lemmings if at all possible.

Thankies : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

NaomiR said:


> I would really like to get to this show, does anyone know if you would be able to being any animals back if travelling by coach?
> 
> I've bought over lots of guinea pigs from Holland and Germany but nothing "exotic" and I would be looking at collecting some lemmings if at all possible.
> 
> Thankies : victory:


its harder to bring stuff like that than it is most reptiles.
steve is running a coach or 3.. see tarntulabarn, always a good 2 days outs


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

In all honestly if you are going for rodents the animal day in houten april 11th would be best, i have lemmings on my list to collect there, show details can be found on our coach site


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

hey that one looks even better (for me anyway) thanks for that, the only thing I'm "worried" about is I won't know anyone else going :blush:

do many people book for just themselves??

and would it be okay for bring back 2-3 trios of lemmings (they would only be for me)

I'll book this as soon as I'm brave enough - would DEARLY love to go :flrt:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Loads of people travel alone, only until you get on the bus though, youll be surprised how sociable these trips are, within minutes youll be talking to people as if you had known them for years


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

okay I'm going to book right now :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

NaomiR said:


> hey that one looks even better (for me anyway) thanks for that, the only thing I'm "worried" about is I won't know anyone else going :blush:
> 
> do many people book for just themselves??
> 
> ...


as steve says, you'll be fine.. everyone speaks to everyone pretty quickly.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I've booked now so NO GOING BACK lol I'm really excited, roll on April :mf_dribble:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

better get saving, specially with all the rodent i want to get and getting in early:2thumb:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

tarantulabarn said:


> better get saving, specially with all the rodent i want to get and getting in early:2thumb:


what are you getting??? or shouldn't I ask?? :whistling2:

you should see Richards "for sale!" list it reads like an exotic species list but nothing else tempted me yet apart from my lem lems :notworthy:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

NaomiR said:


> what are you getting??? or shouldn't I ask?? :whistling2:
> 
> you should see Richards "for sale!" list it reads like an exotic species list but nothing else tempted me yet apart from my lem lems :notworthy:


he is sending me his new list towards the end of april, should be getting a couple more Jerboas, voles, african pigmys and lemmings apart from that depends what else is there, i am guessing that as there is a dedicated rodent show there will be plenty to choose from:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I just "added" to my wish list, Richard is looking for some mouse like hamsters for me, they look really neat - I think I'm going to be like a kid in a sweet shop lol


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

is there any way we could change the title of this thread to HOUTEN instead of Hamm as I'm not now going to Hamm :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

